# [SOLVED] My computer shuts down by itself ?



## Amin017 (Oct 6, 2013)

my computer shuts down normally by itself without warning when i'm playing a game or a working with a software!! it shuts down normally!! i mean exactly like when i press the shutdown button but in this case i didn't ! the game that i'm playing just exists by itself a,d everything else exists too and the computer shuts down 
mu specs : 
intel core i5 
nvidia geforce gt 610 2gb 
windows 7 64bit 
6 gb ram 
solution please!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My computer shuts down by itself ?*

What motherboard and PSU brand and model?

Lets get a look at the temps and voltages.
D/L and run Hardware Monitor  do something intense like a virus scan or gaming for a bit, Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees and use the Win7 snipping tool to grab a screen shot of the HWM window, post the screen shot using the paperclip button in the advanced message box(Go Advanced button).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My computer shuts down by itself ?*

Do you have any OC applied?


----------

